# All I can say is WOW! it's over



## mom2boys (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I have been with my high school sweetheart since 1996 it has always been an off and on relationship until we married in 2005. Well the following year he decided he wanted to open his own business and that put a hard financial burden on me for 2 years then the business picked up and became very profitable so we decided to have another baby he was born last year. Last night he did not come home and i finally saw him today around 2:30pm and he said he's leaving me and our boys. Now the really messed up part here is right after I had the youngest last year he had me quit my job to stay home and raise the kids. Now I have to job no money and soon no place to go. I am still in shock and disbelief. We have been going through a tuff time as we never see each other because he works so much but I never thought this would happen.


----------



## mom2boys (Mar 28, 2010)

Well its been 3 days now and I have yet to hear from him. Not sure how I should feel right now. I know I am very angry but at the same time I almost feel ready to just move on.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Tactically, and only speaking tactically, this is about the dumbest move he could make.

Profitable business for 1 year and you with no job as per his accord = alimony + child support for him.

I have no ideas of the details (emotional) of your marriage but from teh business of marriage standpoint, he's committed a huge error. I hope it's just a temporay thing for the both of you and you work it out.

Good luck.


----------



## mom2boys (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks. I'm not sure if I would receive alimony because if I read the Texas laws correctly we would of had to been married for 10 years and we have only been married for 4. It just sucks because he wont even talk to me. I tried sending him emails and he wont even respond to them. So I am just trying to find a job right now and get through this.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your heartbreak. Yet, you must be incredibly frightened as well. I know I would be. Perhaps, you have family that you can lean on temporarily.

I divorced a few months ago, in Texas. You are right the magic number is 10 years for limited spousal support (up to 3 years). For the most part, child support is formula based but can also be figured as 20% of monthly income. 

Get yourself a good lawyer...interview several. Look at how they "run" their business...do they seem organized? While in the waiting area...listen to the phone calls (if possible) and get a feel for how they do business. Ask them what they think they can do for you in this situation? Ask about their fees?

I would interview (3) or so. Borrow money to be represented. Mediate if possible but don't be "nice" in order to get on his good side to restore a marriage. Be cordial and do BUSINESS on your way out.

Your husband sucks by the way. No warning.


----------



## mom2boys (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes he does SUCK big time. He is a very selfish person always has been he finally talked to his sister and basically he feels like I am ungrateful because he works to pay my way through life and yet I cant be happy with just having the money. OK I'm sorry but I need a spouse in my life when you dont have your husband home ever because he feels like he has to be at the business that is fully staffed then I am going to be unhappy. This is his current schedule for most days leaves for work around noon and does not come home till around 2:30 AM and then sleeps till around 10 or 11 am just to wake up and leave again. So as you can see we have NO time with one another as he does this almost 7 days a week. But yet he wants me to just be happy that I have money and do not have to work but we sacrafice our life together to have that money. I cant live like this.


----------

